# Can Vegan Bodybuilders Can Really Build Massive Muscle?



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2020)

*Can Vegan Bodybuilders Can Really Build Massive Muscle?*

Sheru Aangrish and his business partner Miihier Singh clash over whether or not bodybuilders need to eat meat to hold a competitive physique.

As the world moves forward we all evolve. One major movement that?s been taking shape is how we eat and take care of our nutrition. Veganism has been on the rise and seems to be catching on more in the bodybuilding world. But is it possible for a bodybuilder to hold a truly massive and competitive physique without eating meat? In our GI Exclusive interview, Sheru Aangrish debates whether it?s possible for bodybuilders to stay massive while on a vegan diet.

While not every single person in India holds these values ? meat is widely not eaten due to religious beliefs in the country. So when we sat down with Sheru Aangrish and his business partner Miihier Singh, we wanted to know how they see veganism in the world of bodybuilding. Can bodybuilders maintain competitive and massive physiques and not eat meat? Or will the overall size and quality diminish?

In an interesting clash of opinions, Sheru believes that a bodybuilder can stay massive while eating only a vegan diet. Miihier sees things a bit differently. Sheru, while not vegan, avoids nearly all meats and is able to maintain quite a massive physique especially in his younger years. He admits that genetics plays a huge role ? certain bodybuilders will be setting themselves up for more of a challenge if they avoid meat. But he does still believe it?s possible.

Miihier on the other hand, thinks that it is impossible for a bodybuilder to stay competitive with the best of the best on a vegan diet. He eats meat himself and understands that for many bodybuilders across the world, meat is necessary to stay massive on a level with the best of the best.

https://youtu.be/779rKjz4K7k


----------

